# I'm interested in seeing the relation between voice and vocal tone.



## Eysan (Aug 5, 2017)

DavidGH said:


> Well, yes, I am, but you’re assigning a type. If someone is at the center of types, and they take the test, minute (mine-yoot) variations in them throw off the results. Typology explains major differences between people, but if the person doesn’t have major differences from people, then typology attempts to create things which are not there.


Hmm, Do you mean you are in the middle of two different types? And so fall into neither one clearly?


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Eysan said:


> Good point actually. I get what you mean too, though I never thought about it that way before.
> The more I think about it though, the more sense it makes/I can see it. I do indeed feel that "from the sternum" resonance thing vs Fe. Very cool observation.
> Gonna keep that in mind in the future.
> 
> ...


The ENTP's voice definitely feels like it's hanging up in the air, and that effect is amplified by this more chipper tone of voice.

the INTJ's voice I definitely hear the more Fi stomach resonating that I was talking about, but strangely enough I don't hear it with the ENFP voice.

I think a good way to put it is Fe voice sounds lighter Fi voice sounds heavier, when it's noticable at least ime. Like brightflashes voice is heavier than hornpipes and the ENTP's, but the ENFP girls voice is also very light.

The more I think about it the more ideas I get, like when I'm listening to my voice and brightflashes I can hear the same sort of emotional laziness when speaking, it's almost like the voice is saying "My emotions are where they are and I don't feel like moving them to enhance the words I'm saying." Unless the idea causes the emotions to rise. While the ENTP you can hear the emotional effort put into his words. Less so but still present with hornpipe2 .So perhaps that low stomachness and groundedness I'm hearing is emotional laziness? XD. But the ENFP also put effort emotionally into what she was saying.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Eysan said:


> Come back when you have a mic!


Will do, if I ever get around to buying one. XD



Eysan said:


> Yes! I mean it would depend on what you mean by "run an analysis."
> I'm personally analyzing the recordings.
> & Essentially yes, it will be kept open. (Though the recordings expire from the server in 3 months so if anyone wants to save them for reference or your your analysis, do so before they disappear)
> 
> ...


Ah, I see. Well then it _WILL_ be pretty interesting when some ESTJs start providing voice samples. The description for Te voices seems pretty accurate, at least it is for me (ENTJ). It'd be nice to confirm with some ESTJs though.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

ENTP

Hope y'all enjoy roud:

https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/5w21gylao9zcn4h6


----------



## DavidGH (Aug 10, 2019)

Convex said:


> you're not at the center of types


Good try.


----------



## DavidGH (Aug 10, 2019)

Eysan said:


> Hmm, Do you mean you are in the middle of two different types? And so fall into neither one clearly?


If you take one representative member of each type and have them take the sound test, then take the average speech pattern of all 16, you will have a resultant speech pattern very close to the average individual’s speech pattern. It wouldn’t be quite exact, because the personality types aren’t evenly distributed amongst the population. Speech patterns, overall, are a normal distribution, not sets of binomial distributions. The same goes for cognitive preferences. So most individuals will have very similar speech patterns, regardless of which type division speech pattern they are most weighted towards. You will also have individuals who are highly different than the average speech pattern, who have very pronounced cognitive preferences. Those who have very pronounced speech patterns of a given speech pattern type will have a greater degree of variation compared to a fairly average individual of the same speech pattern type than the degree of variation between two fairly average individuals of different speech pattern types. Due to most individuals being, basically, average on both speech patterns and cognitive preferences, the slightest changes in an individual from day to day or moment to moment can, and do, push them them into any of the 16 cognitive preferences types and speech pattern types.

What you’re testing is type of strongest preference. You have to also account for degree of strongest preference, or the results will be corrupted data for most people.


----------



## Eysan (Aug 5, 2017)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Will do, if I ever get around to buying one. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see. Well then it _WILL_ be pretty interesting when some ESTJs start providing voice samples. The description for Te voices seems pretty accurate, at least it is for me (ENTJ). It'd be nice to confirm with some ESTJs though.


Oh come on! Whatever device you're on probably has a microphone. You have a phone?


----------



## Samari (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi Eysan,

As requested:

https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/0v0xnaop9b8hydsf

Hopefully this is helpful (or amusing!). I enjoyed listening to some of the other posts, and although I'm not sure there's any reliability to this method of typing, it's nonetheless fun to hear others' voices and speech mannerisms. It will be interesting to listen to more posts and see if commonalities emerge.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Samari I'm in looooooooove!!!! I need you to record all my favorite books and poems for me, please.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

here ya go, estp , early morning , reading the instructions. 

https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/qpm84x6pb8qxgwd3

maybe ill monologue a story about recent travels after these work meetings


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Samari said:


> Hi Eysan,
> 
> As requested:
> 
> ...


your voice relaxes my brain


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Crowbo You crack me up, dude.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

I have no idea why I mispronounced "plateau." 

https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/yoq14ycv7wqrdenb


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

AnneM said:


> @Crowbo You crack me up, dude.


Thank you. You have a pretty nice voice yourself 

I wonder. How would you describe my voice? If you heard me in that link.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Crowbo said:


> How would you describe my voice? If you heard me in that link.


I feel like it sounds a lot like my voice, in a certain sense. 

I like those mad enunciation skillz you got going on.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Strelnikov They want a Te dom. Pretty pleeeeeeeeeeease???


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Speakpipe wouldn't work for me so I used Vocaroo.

INFJ 9w1 SP/SX.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0GLA04P9nHs


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Samari said:


> Hi Eysan,
> 
> As requested:
> 
> ...


Very soft, nice and E9. Works better when you're a female, E9 voices are often a bit too soft for guys :happy:


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

I know you hate me _and_ my voice, @Marvin the Dendroid. :dry:


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

AnneM said:


> I know you hate me _and_ my voice, @Marvin the Dendroid. :dry:


If you're referring to my above comment to @Samari, I meant that the kind of soft voice 9s tend to have works better for women than men. Not comparing her voice to yours. It is true that I prefer soft female voices, but that is no critique of yours - it works for you. There's no accounting for taste.

INFJ 9 men often end up sounding like Thich Nhat Hanh or Jack Kornfield - very handy if you want to create somnolent meditation tapes. Which is not one of my life goals...

I don't hate you.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> If you're referring to my above comment to @Samari, I meant that the kind of soft voice 9s tend to have works better for women than men. Not comparing her voice to yours.


I know. I was mostly just messin'. I was trying to think of _something_ to say to you since I've missed you while you've been away in Discordland. I thought, "What can I say?" and my brain said, "You can always accuse someone of hating you; that's a good conversation starter." :laughing:


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

AnneM said:


> I know. I was mostly just messin'. I was trying to think of _something_ to say to you since I've missed you while you've been away in Discordland. I thought, "What can I say?" and my brain said, "You can always accuse someone of hating you; that's a good conversation starter." :laughing:


:happy:

I think I will only date Russians henceforth - I can sort of manage to sound sufficiently rough in Russian to not be told "you're too soft for me" :tongue:


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> :happy:
> 
> I think I will only date Russians henceforth - I can sort of manage to sound sufficiently rough in Russian to not be told "you're too soft for me" :tongue:


Just watch out for those stiletto heels if you ever get in a fight with her.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/49r0oui4m2m2sgb9

Welp.. hope it helps you with your research!


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Literally your voice and tone is a genetic creation, pass down by your parents. 

So unless you wanna make a case for personality being genetic, I raise my red flag! haha


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Antipode said:


> So unless you wanna make a case for personality being genetic, I raise my red flag! haha


It likely is to some extent. Considering the significant role genes appear to play in any number of behavioural patterns, it would be odd if they didn't affect personality patterns.


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Antipode said:


> Literally your voice and tone is a genetic creation, pass down by your parents.
> 
> So unless you wanna make a case for personality being genetic, I raise my red flag! haha


I’m pretty confident personality type is genetic to some extent with epigenetic factors determining order of preference. 
Voice on the other hand is very much learned behaviour. Any child can learn any language. I myself unconsciously mirror the speaking styles of those around me if I’m trying to blend in.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Samari said:


> Hi Eysan,
> 
> As requested:
> 
> ...


That warm and articulate Fe. Oh my...


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

AnneM said:


> @Strelnikov They want a Te dom. Pretty pleeeeeeeeeeease???


My voice sounds flat... mechanical... there isn't a lot of variation (a lot of people remarked this about me). Really complements nicely my non-existent inner feelings. It can become more... cutting and commanding when I'm annoyed by something. There is also a third tone, a kinder friendlier warmer one, but I'm not sure if it comes across that way because expressing feelings isn't my strong suite.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> It likely is to some extent. Considering the significant role genes appear to play in any number of behavioural patterns, it would be odd if they didn't affect personality patterns.


I'd be hard pressed to see any correlation between MBTI and genetics--makes it even harder because MBTI isn't a proven science.

However, I'd also point out that I don't personally view MBTI as someone's "personality." It's a fraction of it, a single splintered ray from white light. And with that, I don't think MBTI is genetic. 

I also don't think people are blank slates, but I do think the environment plays a far larger role in people's personalities and behaviors than we like to give it credit.

@*Shrodingers drink* unfortunately, voice is genetic. Similar to a fingerprint, when you analyze voices, no two voices are actually alike. By adulthood, voice is quite solidified. Tone can shift with emotional states; however, almost all tonal changes are temporary, and not something you can "change" through a certain practice (outside of bodily change). There are some exceptions--namely musical practice--however, even for then, the change is only noticed while singing, and not while speaking. 

That said! I'm almost totally open to seeing journal articles about how people have changed their voice through learned behavior (not something you have to actively search for, but if you happen to have the article on hand, please feel free to pass it by).


----------



## Samari (Jul 12, 2019)

AnneM said:


> @Samari I'm in looooooooove!!!! I need you to record all my favorite books and poems for me, please.





> your voice relaxes my brain





> Very soft, nice and E9. Works better when you're a female, E9 voices are often a bit too soft for guys


:blushed::blushed::blushed:
Aw shucks, thanks you guys.


----------



## Samari (Jul 12, 2019)

AnneM said:


> I have no idea why I mispronounced "plateau."
> 
> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/yoq14ycv7wqrdenb


Holy shit your voice is so powerful and mesmerizingly self-assured!!! And your creative writing is super poetic  I was getting chills. 
Also , I would love to hear more Shaniqua mode :laughing:

It's funny that you mention your voice going up in pitch when talking to strangers or customer service situations, and down in pitch when comfortable and relaxed. I do the exact same thing and I sound like a completely different person. A lot more childlike, lol.


----------



## Samari (Jul 12, 2019)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Speakpipe wouldn't work for me so I used Vocaroo.
> 
> INFJ 9w1 SP/SX.
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0GLA04P9nHs


Oh my gosh, it's really fun to hear you in different languages. You really do sound much more assertive in Russian! I like your accent in English though, you sound very kind and contemplative


----------



## Samari (Jul 12, 2019)

@Shrodingers drink @Antipode @Marvin the Dendroid

As to personality type being genetic and heritable, another user posted links to research that indicates it is. I saw it a while back and will try to track it down. I think it was reckful. (However, he also is fairly prickly about cognitive functions if I recall, so would probably laugh if he read through this thread, hence not asking, lol.) So I think it is not unreasonable to say both our voices and our personalities are to some degree inherited (with room for environmental variation and intentional training). Standby...


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Samari said:


> @*Shrodingers drink* @*Antipode* @*Marvin the Dendroid*
> 
> As to personality type being genetic and heritable, another user posted links to research that indicates it is. I saw it a while back and will try to track it down. I think it was reckful. (However, he also is fairly prickly about cognitive functions if I recall, so would probably laugh if he read through this thread, hence not asking, lol.) So I think it is not unreasonable to say both our voices and our personalities are to some degree inherited (with room for environmental variation and intentional training). Standby...


Oh, I'm sure! Practically all things are a mixture of genetic and environmental. 

The true debate is which has a stronger impact over what?


----------



## Samari (Jul 12, 2019)

Antipode said:


> Oh, I'm sure! Practically all things are a mixture of genetic and environmental.
> 
> The true debate is which has a stronger impact over what?


Yes - and I believe the article used twin studies to demonstrate that personality was more strongly tied to genetics than environment. I'm struggling to find it now though ... but I will persevere!


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Samari said:


> Yes - and I believe the article used twin studies to demonstrate that personality was more strongly tied to genetics than environment. I'm struggling to find it now though ... but I will persevere!


I always have a tough time with twin studies. Those don't show personality. It mainly shows behavior, and almost a basic look at behavior. 

"Oh, we like the same things. We also got a purple purse!"

Twin studies lack a fundamental aspect of true psychological assertions: proper experiment with an independent and dependent variable.

I'm a little pompous, because my degree was in psychology and human development, so I always require peer reviewed journal articles to convince me much of anything.

When I first started my degree when I was younger, I was always a super believer of the cognitive side of human personality and behavior; however, the more and more I went through my studies, the more I realized how strong the environment is over people.

HOWEVER! Just like science, just like psychology, just like sociology, just like political science, just like nearly any form of academic genre of thinking you can find (I mean, outside of math... well...), people develop their biases, and it also pushes them in certain directions. So I always try to say what I say under the veil that I can learn more (through journal articles, though haha, not psychology today twin stories).


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Here is my sample for ISTJ. I was so long winded that I got cut off (haha). Hope it’s helpful. 

https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/w2hwekguotw5qyv1

Edit: Just went back to play the previous posters’ recordings, and gotta say I love your voices! So interesting and soothing to hear. Those feminine F voices man...like melted chocolate on a breezy day.


----------



## Samari (Jul 12, 2019)

> I always have a tough time with twin studies. Those don't show personality. It mainly shows behavior, and almost a basic look at behavior.
> 
> "Oh, we like the same things. We also got a purple purse!"
> 
> Twin studies lack a fundamental aspect of true psychological assertions: proper experiment with an independent and dependent variable.


I think I can understand your frustration. Apparently early twin studies did not include a standard for comparison, just compared each twin to the other. However, later studies included adopted children who were NOT twins as an independent standard for comparison.



> I'm a little pompous, because my degree was in psychology and human development, so I always require peer reviewed journal articles to convince me much of anything.


 
Here you are:
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/276922271_Meta-analysis_of_the_heritability_of_human_traits_based_on_fifty_years_of_twin_studies

From their abstract:


> For a majority (69%) of traits, the observed twin correlations are consistent with a simple and parsimonious model where twin resemblance is solely due to additive genetic variation. The data are inconsistent with substantial influences from shared environment or non-additive genetic variation. This study provides the most comprehensive analysis of the causes of individual differences in human traits thus far and will guide future gene-mapping efforts.


I'm not much of a debater nor is my academic background in psychology, so if you see glaring flaws or have contradictory evidence feel free to educate me. But this seemed persuasive to me as a meta-analysis of 50 years of twin studies - more so than a single journal article.



> When I first started my degree when I was younger, I was always a super believer of the cognitive side of human personality and behavior; however, the more and more I went through my studies, the more I realized how strong the environment is over people.


It is interesting how our beliefs can change over time, based on our environmental experiences and our ability to learn  I certainly don't mean to say that environment is irrelevant, just that it may be slightly behind genetics in influence.



> HOWEVER! Just like science, just like psychology, just like sociology, just like political science, just like nearly any form of academic genre of thinking you can find (I mean, outside of math... well...), people develop their biases, and it also pushes them in certain directions. So I always try to say what I say under the veil that I can learn more (through journal articles, though haha, not psychology today twin stories).


I'm so with you on this.


----------



## Samari (Jul 12, 2019)

Bunniculla said:


> Here is my sample for ISTJ. I was so long winded that I got cut off (haha). Hope it’s helpful.
> 
> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/w2hwekguotw5qyv1
> 
> Wow! I am so impressed that you can remember all the exact quantities for the recipe, and the amount of times for whisking and sequence for adding things. I would love to be able to be that specific and precise. You have a very trustworthy and informative voice


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

contradictionary said:


> Anne Marie, I would love to pay for the privelege on hearing your podcast of weekend sport magazine. :kitteh:


You got it, bebeh! :wink:


----------



## Inis Mona (Sep 22, 2016)

@AnneM 

I’m so jealous of your voice. It’s the perfect announcer voice. Pls trade with my ugly ENFP bull**** voice. 
(Sorry for acting weird, I’m sick and feeling bleh.)


----------



## Inis Mona (Sep 22, 2016)

https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/ygixwhmejjy1xlsm

Lol


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Inis Mona said:


> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/ygixwhmejjy1xlsm
> 
> Lol


Hmm, I suddenly want to take a walk through an antioxidant rainforest. :wink:


----------



## Inis Mona (Sep 22, 2016)

Bunniculla said:


> Hmm, I suddenly want to take a walk through an antioxidant rainforest. :wink:


:tongue: hahaha


----------



## Inis Mona (Sep 22, 2016)

@Bunniculla

https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/su0gd93jy2c4h5qj


----------



## Samari (Jul 12, 2019)

Crowbo said:


> Is my voice grating or annoying?


Nope. I would describe it as sardonic. I laughed when I listened to your recording, but I was shy to say so because I wasn't sure how it would be received. Especially the part, something about "if you're still listening/reading bookslut then I've done something right" !!! I thought, hmm, flattered and insulted simultaneously. Why yes, that is accurate...


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Inis Mona said:


> I’m so jealous of your voice. It’s the perfect announcer voice.


It's funny you say this, because eons ago (and by eons, I mean weeks), when I was going thru one of my extreme PerC Shadow Attacks, I thought, "Yeah, _yeah_---THAT'S what I'm gonna do! Start a radio show on SpamWorld!" And people could count on a broadcast every single night at 10 PM or something. It would help me a lot, because I think it would give me a true sense of purpose every day when I wake up. People could "call in" and suggest topics, that I would ignore. It would be cool.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Crowbo Stop fishing for compliments! 

Hey, here's one, and you don't even need a hook: 

I played your recording again for my husband, and afterward, he said, "Yeah, Crowbo. I remember reading his posts. He's a funny guy." And I said, "_When??_ For that one or two days back in June when you used your account to lurk?" And he said, "Yeah. I remember _Crowbo_."


----------



## Samari (Jul 12, 2019)

Inis Mona said:


> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/ygixwhmejjy1xlsm
> 
> Lol


Persuasive! I could see you advertising bottled water or anything else for sure. "Juicy stuff"!


----------



## Inis Mona (Sep 22, 2016)

AnneM said:


> It's funny you say this, because eons ago (and by eons, I mean weeks), when I was going thru one of my extreme PerC Shadow Attacks, I thought, "Yeah, _yeah_---THAT'S what I'm gonna do! Start a radio show on SpamWorld!" And people could count on a broadcast every single night at 10 PM or something. It would help me a lot, because I think it would give me a true sense of purpose every day when I wake up. People could "call in" and suggest topics, that I would ignore. It would be cool.


It seriously would be so cool though. I’d so tune in.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Inis Mona 



> That's what I sound like when I'm trying to sound all like whatever.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

That is _*profound. *_


----------



## Samari (Jul 12, 2019)

> people could count on a broadcast every single night at 10 PM or something. People could "call in" and suggest topics, that I would ignore.


Do it! Do it!


----------



## Inis Mona (Sep 22, 2016)

Samari said:


> Persuasive! I could see you advertising bottled water or anything else for sure. "Juicy stuff"!


Aww thank you hahaha! I like your voice a lot. It’s very nice and sweet. I could see you being a pre-school teacher and doing a read-aloud.


----------



## Inis Mona (Sep 22, 2016)

AnneM said:


> @Inis Mona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing: I know right? I didn’t want to use the word “seductive” because I didn’t want to seem like a try-hard or overly playful.


----------



## Samari (Jul 12, 2019)

Inis Mona said:


> Aww thank you hahaha! I like your voice a lot. It’s very nice and sweet. I could see you being a pre-school teacher and doing a read-aloud.


Oof, few things frighten me more than a mob of tiny preschoolers. So fragile... yet so loud!


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Inis Mona said:


> @Bunniculla
> 
> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/su0gd93jy2c4h5qj


https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/x30xticxq8qo4e2a


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Inis Mona said:


> :laughing: I know right? I didn’t want to use the word “seductive” because I didn’t want to seem like a try-hard or overly playful.


Who you trying to seduce, that's the question.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

AnneM said:


> @Crowbo Stop fishing for compliments!
> 
> Hey's here one, and you don't even need a hook:
> 
> I played your recording again for my husband, and afterward, he said, "Yeah, Crowbo. I remember reading his posts. He's a funny guy." And I said, "_When??_ For that one or two days back in June when you used your account to lurk?" And he said, "Yeah. I remember _Crowbo_."


I'm not deliberately trying to or intending to fish. I just second guess myself sometimes.

I'm sorry that my confidence isn't always 100% perfect.


----------



## Samari (Jul 12, 2019)

AnneM said:


> Thanks!!! I've often wondered....how can I get the job of recording audio books?? Can I make money off this?? But, true to form, I never actually look it up...:laughing:


I have actually looked into this. Wouldn't it be a dream job??? Apparently you can do freelance work online, but it's recommended that you build a sort of portfolio first to establish yourself as reputable. Some people start out reading for free to get practice working with editing/recording software and get constructive feedback. I never had the time and energy to dive into it in the past, but one of these days... watch out world.


----------



## Inis Mona (Sep 22, 2016)

AnneM said:


> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/x30xticxq8qo4e2a


 @AnneM

https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/8ru2ua6mmvc4zidh

You should be my friend, too! :laughing: the radio show would be so cool. Called, The Adventures of ENFPs and INFJs: Silly Banter Time, Baby!”


----------



## Inis Mona (Sep 22, 2016)

AnneM said:


> Who you trying to seduce, that's the question.


Hahaha my husband (if he logs in on PerC and sees this) for laughs.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Crowbo said:


> I'm not deliberately trying to or intending to fish. I just second guess myself sometimes.
> 
> I'm sorry that my confidence isn't always 100% perfect.


Crowbo!!!!!! Don't be so serious, dude. You know I was joking, right?? I really just wanted to tell you that thing my husband said, because it made me happy.


----------



## Inis Mona (Sep 22, 2016)

Samari said:


> Oof, few things frighten me more than a mob of tiny preschoolers. So fragile... yet so loud!


Hahaha! I personally love little kiddos! So cute!


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

AnneM said:


> Crowbo!!!!!! Don't be so serious, dude. You know I was joking, right?? I really just wanted to tell you that thing my husband said, because it made me happy.


Oh. I have autism so I had no idea.


----------



## Samari (Jul 12, 2019)

Inis Mona said:


> @AnneM
> 
> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/8ru2ua6mmvc4zidh
> 
> You should be my friend, too! :laughing: the radio show would be so cool. Called, The Adventures of ENFPs and INFJs: Silly Banter Time, Baby!”


PerC could do a lot worse than this radio show.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Samari said:


> PerC could do a lot worse than this radio show.


I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight. So many details to iron out...


----------



## Samari (Jul 12, 2019)

Inis Mona said:


> Hahaha! I personally love little kiddos! So cute!


Cute. Yes, if cute is a synonym for terrifying, that does fit 
I laugh about this because my mom actually was a preschool teacher for many years. There were a few times in my childhood that she asked me to come and volunteer in her classroom - I think it's part of what convinced me that I should never have children. Yes, they are cute, but so overwhelming. So full of needs. So desperate for instantaneous everything and so easily enraged, saddened, and able to morph into destructive cyclones of unstoppable force. And so joyful! Being around them is like a rollercoaster of emotion and demands and altogether ... exhausting. Small doses of one or two is okay. But an army? a horde??? RUUUUUNNNNNN!!!


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Inis Mona said:


> @Bunniculla
> 
> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/su0gd93jy2c4h5qj





AnneM said:


> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/x30xticxq8qo4e2a


https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/0pdzitoz50d3mumi

Also, that was my sad attempt at sounding less robotic :crazy:


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Samari said:


> Ha, totally doable. It took me a long time to learn how to sound feisty, and it takes concentration. Apparently when I use profanity most people just find it funny instead of threatening because it comes out through the lullaby filter, lol. I wonder if its the same for you?


I don't really use profanity with people unless for comedic effect. However I can get stressed out over work and swear at the computer while someone I know well is in the vicinity ... not if strangers are. When I do, I usually swear in Swedish ... sounds like this.

It's not soft. I'm very angry when I'm angry. Just have a hard time directing it at people; things are much easier to get angry at, I don't need to mind their feelings.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0cQJjU33kai


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Antipode said:


> I'd be hard pressed to see any correlation between MBTI and genetics--makes it even harder because MBTI isn't a proven science.
> 
> However, I'd also point out that I don't personally view MBTI as someone's "personality." It's a fraction of it, a single splintered ray from white light. And with that, I don't think MBTI is genetic.
> 
> ...


Sounds are learned through imitation on a loose it or loose it basis, as you age you loose the neuroplasicity to learn new types of sound. From memory accent can be lost up to around the age of 14, after that you retain some accent no matter what. Obviously adults also pick up some new accent if they spend enough time in a foreign country. You could argue that the harmonics of the throat may bare some similarity based on physical dimensions that are related to genetics on some level. 

As to MBTI and genetics, you need to look at the cog functions. It a 2 by 2 gene setup where by Ti/Fe and Te/Fi are the two options at sex hormone controlled locus, with Ne/Si and Ni/Se at the other. I suspect N vs S preference may be driven by in utero stress hormones. You can see these in familial inheritance patterns, Identical twins are 50% same MBTI with the other half same functions different order. I vs E pref may be third expression factor. 

So maybe I’ve just argued that voices are genetic if they follow cog functions as this thread asserts!


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

dunno what it is, the INFJ voice relaxes my brain.. very strange. im glad its online and not in person, i might collapse. 

https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/dyougmtnxxc921i6 

these codecs must be shit, sounds like we are all 10 ft away from the mic


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

nablur said:


> dunno what it is, the INFJ voice relaxes my brain.. very strange. im glad its online and not in person, i might collapse.


I'd like to see that. Do you know any INFJs IRL? I have no ESTPs in my life, except my daughter's 6-yr old best friend. :sad: _Poor me. _



> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/dyougmtnxxc921i6



:hearteyes:

Me encanta.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

AnneM said:


> I'd like to see that. Do you know any INFJs IRL? I have no ESTPs in my life, except my daughter's 6-yr old best friend. :sad: _Poor me. _


ah. i have one, 6SX. her voice is relaxing sometimes... i'd imagine it gets more full when at home/relaxed state.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

nablur said:


> ah. i have one, 6SX. her voice is relaxing sometimes... i'd imagine it gets more full when at home/relaxed state.


We make them sound like collector sets. :laughing: I have an ISFP 9SP, an ISTP 8SX, and an INFJ 9SO. They look like this:


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

AnneM said:


> We make them sound like collector sets. :laughing: I have an ISFP 9SP, an ISTP 8SX, and an INFJ 9SO. They look like this:


my 'favorite' part is when people object to me categorizing people. "we're all unique, dont put us in boxes, waaah" 

nah muffucka, we're all in boxes already... its just a question of awareness.


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I think we INFJ 9s - you, me and <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="https://www.personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=548611" target="_blank">Samari</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> - should have a "how to sound perfectly soft and friendly at all times" recording session. We can call it the Lullaby Chronicles.


Yes I can picture it perfectly, with you and @Samari & your honey butter voices & myself, Eunice


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

nablur said:


> my 'favorite' part is when people object to me categorizing people. "we're all unique, dont put us in boxes, waaah"
> 
> nah muffucka, we're all in boxes already... its just a question of awareness.


Can I hire you for my next family get-together? Because my sisters are _quite_ fond of saying this to me.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Kelly Kapowski said:


> Yes I can picture it perfectly, with you and @Samari & your honey butter voices & myself,


Yes please. Teach the rest of us plebs how to actually sound like we want to be present. I will repeat your steps in the mirror to myself 10x a night before I sleep and record it back here :tongue:


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

AnneM said:


> I'm really sorry, but I have to post this:


Ohmahgarsh :laughin: I can't stop laughing my stomach hurts & I'm crying this is so awful NOW I FEEL LIKE A MONSTER THANKS A LOT ANNE


----------



## Eysan (Aug 5, 2017)

AnneM said:


> I'm really sorry, but I have to post this:


Ah! I remember this video. I'm so glad I found out it was staged later. Felt so much better about my cry laughing.


----------



## Eysan (Aug 5, 2017)

AnneM said:


> Did we scare off the OP? I wonder if this thread went in the direction she had hoped it would....


XD ..catching up as we speak. Thanks for thinking of me. I probably won't be able to respond to everyone. Sadly, I even forgot a mafia game I signed up to here, but thank you to everyone that posted recordings so far!


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Eysan said:


> Ah! I remember this video. I'm so glad I found out it was staged later. Felt so much better about my cry laughing.


It wasn't until I was posting it on here that I found out it was part of a comedy sketch! I guess you're a better person than I, because I never felt bad about how funny I thought it was....when I thought it was real!!


----------



## Eysan (Aug 5, 2017)

@Crowbo

I heard your recording right after you posted it and I'm scrolling up a group chat to remember what I had said about it. Found my messages:

"An entp posted voice

He said doodoo ass and bookslut

In the recording

Sounds just about ENTP to me

"Hold your dicks ready, and get your credit cards ready"

Man, I don't even have to study tone do I?"


I'll need to re-listen to tell you how I'd describe how your voice sounds. From vague memory I'd say I think I remember it being excitatory, amusing, and slightly childish or maybe "teen"ish... That said, I already see similarities between you the other entp that posted and entps I've know/talked to personally.

Do you feel like you have any insights on the other recordings here that you've heard?

I also see the enfps being palpably similar and the estp solidly standing out in a way that reflects the chart. There is no faded quality, the opposite of a faded quality, to his voice at the starts of saying things and at the ends.

The intj I think sounds similar to my own voice. 

I wanna bake that thing the istj was describing now and hear more istjs.

I think there was just a lone INFP male, ISFP chick, INFP female and INTP male.

INFJs seem to be in agreement with each other of their vocal behavior? The dude speaking Swedish and Russian sounded so pleasant in those languages. Since the INFJs have overtaken the thread do you hear similarities in each others voice patterns? And can you palpably make out Fe specifically? At this point I feel like I am seeing the discrepancy between Fe and Fi.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Eysan said:


> XD ..catching up as we speak. Thanks for thinking of me. I probably won't be able to respond to everyone. Sadly, I even forgot a mafia game I signed up to here, but thank you to everyone that posted recordings so far!


I'm glad you're not mad at us!!!


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

*My ISFP husband 9w8*

https://vocaroo.com/i/s19oAv3goa8W


----------



## Eysan (Aug 5, 2017)

Antipode said:


> Oh, I'm sure! Practically all things are a mixture of genetic and environmental.
> 
> The true debate is which has a stronger impact over what?


There is no impact on the other as neither variable is capable of existing in its own vacuum. (or sans the other) You cannot have a human with no environment, nor an environment sans the interacting of a genetic having, and subjective experience having person to perceive it. I appreciate hearing your opinions on things. Could you provide the studies by which you make your many claims?

I personally do not hold peer reviewed journals as the end all and be all of truth claims, like you might....ironically.

That said not only is personality indeed related to genetics.....as everything in a person inevitably is? but I do not know what you mean by voices being a footprint as that statement doesn't make too much sense to me tangibly....(hence why I'm asking about the studies) What about the voice is a finger print? Is how ones voice behaves a fingerprint? What variable specifically in voice are you or the studies you mentioned talking about when saying voices are non replicable.

Also, random thought but I wonder....if twins have different fingerprints.....what about clones... would they develop different prints? If so, what is the thing that dictates how fingerprints grow....fascinating subject.

Twin studies are fantastic IMO. They are some of the most useful scientific studies ever conducted. I've seen documentaries about estranged twins growing up far away from each other yet making very similar life choices. Anyway, also if you don't think personality springs from genes, where do you believe personality comes from? If twins are largely the same, perhaps environment can account for the rest of the differences, given no two ppl, even raised together have the same exact environment.

I feel like I lost the topic but bleh.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

@Sygma 
Florian I want to hear you speak french now! haha unless you are asking me to describe your tone of voice- in which I would say that the tone is deep but it has smoothness to it , i want to hear more!


----------



## Eysan (Aug 5, 2017)

AnneM said:


> *My ISFP husband 9w8*
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s19oAv3goa8W


Tell him his voice is not stupid and is very handsome. lol

Also, yay, we have an ISFP female and male now.


----------



## Eysan (Aug 5, 2017)

@AnneM I bet your Shanequa is the wing 8. Would love to hear that. If you're ever pissed at your husband, remember this thread. 

Also, since I get to make consequences for the horseplay now. Get on the ground and give me twenty!! Your sins will disappear in the light of god afterwards. Thank you. Amen.


----------



## Eysan (Aug 5, 2017)

Sygma said:


> https://www.speakpipe.com/msg/s/151713/2/st2utfqwyy37kemk
> 
> @ai.tran.75
> 
> ...


An Entp maybe. Tell me if I'm wrong, --or not


----------



## Samari (Jul 12, 2019)

AnneM said:


> *My ISFP husband 9w8*
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s19oAv3goa8W


The "I don't give two shits voice":laughing:
He sounds smart and kind of smart alecky too  But I wouldn't have been able to guess his type based on his voice.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Eysan said:


> An Entp maybe. Tell me if I'm wrong, --or not


Good job ! always was bouncing between this or i-enfj for the longest time.

edit : my two most used functions in a very competent fashion always have been Ne and Ni, for clarification


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Best way to read chapters from class XD

https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/kw9ibem3tl2si3w5

https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/qpqwv2jye166wcr3

https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/1ljf9v3dccusu9hl

https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/ym5et66l5o5xz2b6


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

AnneM said:


> *My ISFP husband 9w8*
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s19oAv3goa8W


Did you marry my bf? :shocked: same type and sassy like mine smh xD


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Bad Bunny said:


> Did you marry my bf? :shocked: same type and sassy like mine smh xD


:laughing: The enneagram, too?? Wing and all? That's weird.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

AnneM said:


> :laughing: The enneagram, too?? Wing and all? That's weird.


Yes I assigned 9w8 and he has no clue about enneagram but said it was accurate :kitteh:


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Bad Bunny said:


> Yes I assigned 9w8 and he has no clue about enneagram but said it was accurate :kitteh:


Does he like metal music? :laughing: And does he punch the occasional wall?


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

It always feels so weird and eyeopening putting voices to users here, I think on sites like these you kind of forget that outside of the forum they're an actual person walking around doing actual person things and they don't look like their avatar.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Pizzafari said:


> It always feels so weird and eyeopening putting voices to users here, I think on sites like these you kind of forget that outside of the forum they're an actual person walking around doing actual person things and they don't look like their avatar.


But, see, that's what I _*love*_ thinking about! Actual people in their actual worlds. That's why I wish people shared more....photos, recordings, information about their daily life, addresses in case I want to stalk them, etc.


----------



## Cacaia (Feb 5, 2018)

AnneM said:


> The internet is very new to me. I wanted to be a Neo-Luddite. Maybe over time, it will erode my self-esteem. Won't that be wonderful?


Well, I think this was a great idea- I am loving to hear people's voices!
I mean, come on, we know more about each other here at PerC than if we would by randomly meeting each other in an elevator. 
So, I have read a lot of posts and it's cool to finally match people's voice with their personality. It takes someone with a lot of self esteem to get that started, though, so thank you!


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

AnneM said:


> *My ISFP husband 9w8*
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s19oAv3goa8W


I approve.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Eysan said:


> INFJs seem to be in agreement with each other of their vocal behavior? The dude speaking Swedish and Russian sounded so pleasant in those languages. Since the INFJs have overtaken the thread do you hear similarities in each others' voice patterns? And can you palpably make out Fe specifically? At this point I feel like I am seeing the discrepancy between Fe and Fi.


Tack tack!

It seems to me that INFJs can have a very wide vocal range. We probably adapt our voices more than most, but out baselines can be quite different. I would say the Enneatype 9s in this thread sound more similar regardless of their MB type than the INFJs do. I sound more like AnneM's ISFP 9w8 husband than her (INFJ).


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Cacaia said:


> I mean, come on, we know more about each other here at PerC than if we would by randomly meeting each other in an elevator.


Only if the elevator were in operation. If we were all stuck in a _malfunctioning_ elevator, that's a different story.....

Wouldn't y'all love to be trapped in an elevator with me?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I sound more like AnneM's ISFP 9w8 husband than her (INFJ).


https://vocaroo.com/i/s0GpAg5HbpVN


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Kelly Kapowski said:


> Not stupid or handsome :laughing:


Are you saying my husband's voice isn't handsome, woman? :exterminate:

(P.S. I know he worded it weird.)


----------



## Cacaia (Feb 5, 2018)

AnneM said:


> Only if the elevator were in operation. If we were all stuck in a _malfunctioning_ elevator, that's a different story.....
> 
> Wouldn't y'all love to be trapped in an elevator with me?
> 
> View attachment 832303


LOL, you are definitely what I need on a Monday Morning! (Can't stop laughing AND I'm about to teach in 5 minutes- WTF have you done to me?!!!)


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Cacaia said:


> LOL, you are definitely what I need on a Monday Morning! (Can't stop laughing AND I'm about to teach in 5 minutes- WTF have you done to me?!!!)


Yeeeeeeessss! Mission accomplished! I love sabotaging people's Adulting!!! I'm just sitting here in my pajamas eating bean dip! Have fun at work!


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

AnneM said:


> Are you saying my husband's voice isn't handsome, woman? :exterminate:
> 
> (P.S. I know he worded it weird.)


It is *super* handsome. The very handsomest to ever handsome haha :hugs:


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Kelly Kapowski said:


> It is *super* handsome. The very handsomest to ever handsome haha :hugs:


That's *better.*


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

AnneM said:


> That's *better.*


ok BUT WHY THE ITALICS ON THE WORD _BETTER_ :shocked:


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Kelly Kapowski said:


> ok BUT WHY THE ITALICS ON THE WORD _BETTER_ :shocked:


https://vocaroo.com/i/s00MXLPwMMmI


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

AnneM said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s00MXLPwMMmI


Bahahahahahahahaha oh mylanta how i wish i were that would be fun also I'D SEND YOU TO DETENTION FOR THAT POTTY MOUTH YOUNG LADY 







Also I picture teenage you like if bender & allison had a baby


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Kelly Kapowski said:


> Bahahahahahahahaha oh mylanta how i wish i were that would be fun also I'D SEND YOU TO DETENTION FOR THAT POTTY MOUTH YOUNG LADY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's more like if _all 5 of them_ had a baby. By the way, are you trying to say you think I'm gross?? Or was gross?? You're really racking up those points today, missy!

Did you see my post on the "Who were you in high school?" thread? I wrote about my excellent detention experience. I can't find the thread, and I'm feeling way too lazy to try harder. Go fetch, girl!


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Kelly Kapowski Some blessed soul just bumped the thread. Hooray!

https://www.personalitycafe.com/general-chat/1307181-who-were-you-high-school-9.html


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

This ended up being way longer than I thought it would :laughing:

https://vocaroo.com/i/s08Jue38GUfm


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

AnneM said:


> I think it's more like if _all 5 of them_ had a baby. By the way, are you trying to say you think I'm gross?? Or was gross?? You're really racking up those points today, missy!
> 
> Did you see my post on the "Who were you in high school?" thread? I wrote about my excellent detention experience. I can't find the thread, and I'm feeling way too lazy to try harder. Go fetch, girl!



_Actually_ I *was* originally thinking all of them but all of them can't make a baby together (too many penises and vaginas) so I picked the 2 biggest weirdos :cheerful:


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

I saw this and directly think, was that you mary poppins anne? 






03:10. Was that how your voice sounds like, a couple of million of years ago? :laughing:


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

contradictionary said:


> I saw this and directly think, was that you mary poppins anne?
> 
> 03:10. Was that how your voice sounds like, a couple of million of years ago? :laughing:


Are you talking to _me_, cuntradictionary??? 

Yeah, that's what I sounded like: a little rich British girl. 

Nobody ever put _me_ in a master dance class. I was (STILL AM! STILL AM!) an _unpolished_ diamond in the rough. 

P.S. Her name is Zoe! Did you read that post of mine in the Anima thread??


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Haha, you know i do. As i do know you don't need to be quoted nor mentioned to reply to my posts :winks:

So you were 'zoe' , that little rich british girl (of Italian descent). How you would want to be polished now?

Oh, did you know that my real name direct translation mean diamond? :smug:

_Sent from my SO-03J sans PC_


----------

